# Snakes on a Plane



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Well, actually, just one snake, but when it's a cobra, one is enough.

http://www.cnn.com/2012/12/04/travel/snake-on-a-plane/index.html?hpt=hp_c2


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

(Huge heebee jeebee shudder)

Good thing we have baggage checkers, huh? Maybe they were on a lunch break.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

If the snake was in his bag, how did it bite him? Was he letting it out to stretch it's, no, nevermind, they don't have legs do they?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Samuel Jackson is going to have a field day with this...


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Well he has to do something to grow that movie's popularity. I don't think more than 10 people have watched it this year.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Man I hate snakes!


----------

